# LED's don't light on ECM, car won't start



## NateEdwards78 (Feb 9, 2018)

I have an 1994 SOH Maxima and was told the ECM was bad. The previous owner put in a different ECM. The car starts and is driveable for a few minutes until it stalls. I found out the new ECM was from a 1995 Maxima. I bought the correct ECM for the car and still no lights on the ECM. I'm not sure what to check for now.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Disconnect the negative (-) connector on the battery. Now unplug the harness connector at the ECM; look for any bent pins or oxidation on them. The ECCS relay may be bad or a blown fuse; they are located in the relay box that's next to the battery.


----------

